# 5.1ch blu-ray home cinema system recommendations please!!!!



## mcajhill (Dec 19, 2011)

I am currently looking for a 5.1 channel blu-ray home cinema system and cannot find many online that display the product dimensions or fit my requirements.

I am looking for 1000W system, that is approximately £200-250, with a subwoofer that is 27.3cm or less in height. This is because the bottom compartment of my TV stand is this height and I don't want to buy a new stand simply because of having a new system.

Most 5.1 blu-ray systems I have found either don't have specified product dimensions on the web, or the sub is 30-35cm high meaning it won't fit on my stand. This is the reason I decided to post this thread, as I thought people who own a system themselves may be able to give me an indication about available systems that would fit that requirement.

The only system that actually fits these requirements so far is the Sony BDVE280, but the system looks old fashioned and outdated aesthetically. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!!


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you firm on putting the sub in your existing rack? It can be located somewhere else in the room if that would work for your space. An entertainment unit is usually not the best sounding environment for the sub, and locating it elsewhere would open up more possibilities for brands/models without the height restriction.


----------



## mcajhill (Dec 19, 2011)

Personally I would, but unfortunately this purchase is for my parents and they are very particular. They are thinking of investing in a new stand to accommodate a bigger sub, but are more likely just to buy the Sony system as it fits. So yeah the BDVE280 looks rubbish so I'm just trying to find a better one that meets the requirements. It just seems that either most suppliers are utterly retarded in not clearly stating the product dimensions online, or I'm the one being retarded haha.


----------



## JohnJSmith (Apr 25, 2010)

They probably won't like the results of putting the sub inside a TV stand. It will likely rattle like crazy. If that doesn't matter to them, then they probably don't really care enough about the sound quality to need a sub anyway.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

John is right. Maybe instead of 5.1 aim for 5.0, and spend the sub money on better speakers.


----------



## monykaram (Dec 23, 2011)

I do not recommend sony bluray home theaters, as they are stating that their sound output is 1000W RMS but in fact, it is not. sound is being so low and i am not satisfied at all with the subwoofer. yesterday I went to check the new BDV-E985W but sound really sucks... 
I am considering now purchasing a new Home-Made theater , better than Sony or Panasonic...


----------

